# Curious about snakheads



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I have only one question, are they good to eat? Not that i plan on keeping or eating one, im just curious. One of my gf's ex roommates ate some piranha when she was in south america, i know large cichlids are tasty, what about snakeheads?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Personally I haven't try it but snakeheads are a populair food fish in Asia and some parts of Africa.

Here is a good recipe







:

Steamed Mam (fermented snakehead fish)

Famous fermented fish (Mam) or pickle fish (Pahok) are Khmer ethic food. Mott Chrouk(Chau Doc) province is world famous for produces the best Mam and Pahok.
Mam or Pahok are made from varieties fish, the most popular are snakehead fish(trey toke) or Asian catfish(trey naing).
Fish marinated with salt , sun dried and then put in the jar to fermented for period of time.
The longer the fish fermented in the jar the better it taste.
The best Mam or Pahok have very mild odor and can eat raw( uncooked). 
Steamed fermented snakehead fish is one of those foods that you either likes it a lot, like me, or not at all. 
To me Khmer Mam or Pahok taste much better than Italian anchovy or Russian caviar.









Ingredients : 
1 Whole fermented snakehead fish(Mam). 
4 oz. Unsalted bacon. Sliced thin.(Option) or 1 tablespoon cooking oil. 
2 Cloves garlic. Minced. 
2 Stalks green onion. Chopped. 
1 Teaspoon sugar.(Option). 
¼ Teaspoon black pepper. 
4 Hot chili pepper.(Option).

Procedures : 
Put Mam in a steam able cook ware or bowl. 
Pre heat a small skillet. When it hot add unsalted bacon and cook till it brown.
Add garlic with bacon, stirs and immediately pour everything on Mam.
If no pork: Brown garlic with cooking oil and pour on top of Mam.
Seasoning Mam with sugar and black pepper.
Sprinkles green onion and top with hot chili peppers. 
Steamed Mam for 1 hour or till Mam tender. 
Serve hot with rice and boiled, steamed or fresh raw vegetables.
Note: Some people like to dips cut up cucumber, green banana and bitter melon with mix herbs in steamed Mam but any fresh cut vegetables that you prefer are fine . 
And some like to dips boiled vegetables in steamed Mam also , boiled Asian water spinach is good choice or any boiled vegetables that you prefers.

Enjoy.

And this is how it will look like:


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

haha thanks jan! i'll be sure to look out for some snakehead at my local fish market.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that just made me hungary


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

my grandma used to cook soup with sh back in asia. She said she would only make it for body healing purposes.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> my grandma used to cook soup with sh back in asia. She said she would only make it for body healing purposes.
> [snapback]1193385[/snapback]​


I didn't even knew that Asian people see snakeheads as a fish with healing powers. Can you tell something more about that?


----------



## Brucki (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi there,

there are some food related articles on snakehead.org,
mostly recipes.

And here is mine.
Take a big snakehead (Cstriata or micropeltes)
some onions, and other vegetables.










Be sure you bought a snakehead:









cut the veggis in stripes, put it together with the fish on aluminium folie.
Spice with ginger, Chili,salt...

















wrap the folie around the fish and put it into the stove.
after cooking enjoy this great fish.










Greetz from Brucki (Channa cooking chef  )


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn...this thread is making me hungry


----------



## sgland (Sep 22, 2005)

jan said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > my grandma used to cook soup with sh back in asia. She said she would only make it for body healing purposes.
> ...


It's a practice among chinese to eat sh soup after a surgery or labour as it helps in the healing. Live ones are sold in wet markets here.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my dad lives in thailand. i was showing him pics of some of your guy's SHs...and his reply was...

"oh. a snakehead? they make great eating..."

i enquired to him further, and he said the thais love to eat snakehead, he said he's tried it, and it was actually quite good.

me and my dad have both eaten piranhas when we went up the amazon a few years ago, but he said the SH is a lot tastier than the P...(the P tasted like sh*t)


----------



## sgland (Sep 22, 2005)

Puff said:


> my dad lives in thailand. i was showing him pics of some of your guy's SHs...and his reply was...
> 
> "oh. a snakehead? they make great eating..."
> 
> ...


I once saw on tv eating P increase your sexual powers. Could you verify?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well....i had nothing to try it out on...except some native brazilian girls









man they like the honky guys down there...lol. i got followed for 4 blocks by 3 girls my age (good lookin ones too)...they followed about 20 yards behind me, whistling and calling me something...when i looked around, they all waved and tried to approach me...but i dont speak portugese...lol

but holy damn...we go into some remote village...and there's a ton of really good looking girls..they must keep them in the jungle so sick bastards like me keep their distance,lol


----------



## sgland (Sep 22, 2005)

Puff said:


> well....i had nothing to try it out on...except some native brazilian girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so did any of them got LUCKY?? 
my guess is yeah they did since brazillian chicks are oh-so-freaking-outstandingly-HOT!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

unfortunately i had (and still have) a gf...but i damn well did a lot of lookin!


----------

